# Koda



## andrewi253 (Jan 27, 2011)

My dog koda. New to photography :blushing:any tips will help. Dog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 28, 2011)

i got your PM. Why can't you post some of them here, especially when there many wonderful creative shots in your stock?

I don't find this particular one much interesting ('koda': not the dog, but the image  ); but i really liked many there like the one with the following link; so kindly post some of them here 

Regards 
Fog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

